
Git Tricks: Debugging with Git Bisect - embs
https://goiabada.blog/git-tricks-debugging-with-git-bisect-78f72807436f
======
embs
Bisect runs a binary search - one of Computer Science most iconic algorithms -
to quickly locate a point of fault. Guava developer Matheus Santana brings us
the full rundown of how it's done.

